# GWT oder RichFaces oder ...



## Globetrotter (25. Sep 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte eine kleine Webanwendung mit viel Rich Client Funktionalität schreiben, in dem Fall viel Logik (Bildschirmsteuerung) in das User Interface stecken.
Ich kenne mich sehr gut mit JSF, JSP und Javascript aus.
In einer JSF Anwendung hatte ich das mal mit einer gewaltigen DOM-Verbiegerei via Javascript gemacht.

Das muss wirklich nicht nochmal sein. Aber zu der Zeit war Ajax noch kein Thema.

RichFaces nimmt mir große Mühen ab wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
GWT soll aber auch ganz gut für solche Fälle sein, ist aber auch so ganz anders vom Konzept.

Im Ende ist es mir wichtig eine Bibliothek mit Zukunft zu nehmen und sowohl IE als auch Firefox bedient.
Wer kann mir Rat geben?


----------



## tandraschko (26. Sep 2013)

Wenn du JSF schon kannst, würde ich mir mal PrimeFaces anschauen.
Mit GWT hab ich leider keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Globetrotter (26. Sep 2013)

Was schon mal eine weitere Idee wäre. 
Danke auch für die guten Links.
PrimeFaces hat zumindest interessante Komponenten und Möglichkeiten wie ich bei bei erster Durchsicht festgestellt habe. 

Ich war fast 2 Jahre weg von der Web Welt und bin auf weitere Ideen und Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## sence (26. Sep 2013)

Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, wenn du dich in JSF auskennst, verwende Primefaces.
Wenn Dir etwas fehlt, kannst du es mit jQuery und Composite Componenten in windeseile selbst bauen.


----------



## Globetrotter (26. Sep 2013)

OK, damit sind schon zwei für PrimeFaces.

Ich setze jetzt erst mal meinen Aptana Server auf, erledige ein paar Arbeiten im JSF Bereich
und ein paar wichtige andere Dinge bis ich diese Sachen brauche.
Vielleicht kommen bis nächste Woche noch ein paar weitere Sichten rein, würde mich sehr freuen.



sence hat gesagt.:


> Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, wenn du dich in JSF auskennst, verwende Primefaces.
> Wenn Dir etwas fehlt, kannst du es mit jQuery und Composite Componenten in windeseile selbst bauen.


----------



## Globetrotter (5. Okt 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Da nichts neues kommt habe ich mich vorläufig für PrimeFaces entschieden und schon am werkeln, aber mit NetBeans und GlaasFish anstelle Aptana.

Ich habe gesehen es gibt die Möglichkeit ein Thema zu schließen
So was kenne ich gar nicht. Sollte ich das schließen oder besser nicht?


----------

